# Do you play an instrument?



## BDOGKush (Jul 17, 2014)

If so what do you play and how long have you been playing? Are you in a band? 

I play guitar and have been playing for around 10 years or so but haven't been in a band since high school. Kind of embarrassing to admit I've been playing for 10 years, I feel like I should be better than I am but I admit I don't put as much dedication into it as I should or would like to.

I know with all the pot smoke there has to be some musicians kicking around on here.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 18, 2014)

don't feel bad... i've been playing over 20 years and still suck.

what do you play? I just picked up an 8 string dean rc8x... love the extended range.


----------



## UncleReemis (Jul 18, 2014)

Piano since I was six, trumpet for 11+ years, drums for 6, some self-taught guitar. I love music, especially making it.

Jazz band was always super fun. I recommend you guys to play in pit bands at local theater places, it scratches the itch to jam.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2014)

I play bass. I went nowhere with it, even though we did get paid to gig.

Then much later, the web allowed me to really dig into the theory and that has made it better for me. I need to understand stuff.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2014)

Bass Player for over 35 years. Played professionally for about 25 years, traveled around the country a few times and gigged my ass off. Pretty much retired now except a once a month gig.

Ah, the memories.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> don't feel bad... i've been playing over 20 years and still suck.
> 
> what do you play? I just picked up an 8 string dean rc8x... love the extended range.


I play an American Strat, I've been selling off a lot of my guitars but the Strat will never go. I also have a Jackson DK that I break out when I want that humbucker tone, I've done a lot of work to that guitar. Have you ever tried the program Guitar Pro? I'm thinking of purchasing it.


UncleReemis said:


> Piano since I was six, trumpet for 11+ years, drums for 6, some self-taught guitar. I love music, especially making it.
> 
> Jazz band was always super fun. I recommend you guys to play in pit bands at local theater places, it scratches the itch to jam.


Nice you have a lot of music theory knowledge by the sounds of it. I'm a self taught guitar player, I tried Piano but couldn't pick it up the way I took to guitar. I tried to get into Jazz band in high school but they wouldn't let me join because I couldn't read music.

I thought this thread would get more attention, I guess there aren't as many musicians as I had thought.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 18, 2014)

That's more like it, they're starting to come out lol


Dr Gruber said:


> Bass Player for over 35 years. Played professionally for about 25 years, traveled around the country a few times and gigged my ass off. Pretty much retired now except a once a month gig.
> 
> Ah, the memories.


That must have been one fun ride. Congrats on getting that opportunity.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> That's more like it, they're starting to come out lol
> 
> 
> That must have been one fun ride. Congrats on getting that opportunity.


Thanks!
It was but it also had more then its share of heartbreak and hard work.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jul 18, 2014)

Music. Literally is my life. Sound engineer/vocalist/guitarist. Played for five


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 18, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Music. Literally is my life. Sound engineer/vocalist/guitarist. Played for five


Awesome man, I took an audio engineering course but haven't had much success making a career out of it. Props to you, people don't understand how demanding sound engineering can be. It wasnt uncommon for me to work 14hrs, crash at the studio and wake up to get right back to work when I was interning. I do some stage hand work but its not consistent employment.


Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks!
> It was but it also had more then its share of heartbreak and hard work.


I'm sure, I hope the good times out weighed the heartbreak.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 18, 2014)

i'm a bassist, playing for 20 yrs, I have a 1977 fender jazz bass, that is exactly as old as I am.
I was a LOT better before I started dedicating my time to women, pot-growing, and my autoshop.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 18, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i'm a bassist, playing for 20 yrs, I have a 1977 fender jazz bass, that is exactly as old as I am.
> I was a LOT better before I started dedicating my time to women, pot-growing, and my autoshop.


I feel the same way, I was a loner is HS and always had my guitar with me, would play 6+ hours a day. Now it can be hard to find the time to practice the way I used to.

If anyone has some of their music to share or maybe links to helpful information on music theory or good learning programs, feel free to post them.

Edit: If you have an Iphone and want to learn your fretboard, check out the app called "Tenuto"


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 18, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I play an American Strat, I've been selling off a lot of my guitars but the Strat will never go. I also have a Jackson DK that I break out when I want that humbucker tone, I've done a lot of work to that guitar. Have you ever tried the program Guitar Pro? I'm thinking of purchasing it.


Yes, I have Guitar Pro 6... Reaper... Guitar Rig... Revalver... and a ton of other software. You can get all that stuff for free if you are resourceful.

I like Jacksons... had a king V with floyd rose and seymore duncans. Ibanez of course... Washburn is another of my favorites. My first electric guitar was an explorer shaped Washburn.... First electric instrument was an old shitty 4 string Hagstrom bass I bought for $5 and came with And Justice For All tab book... and I loved it.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> Yes, I have Guitar Pro 6... Reaper... Guitar Rig... Revalver... and a ton of other software. You can get all that stuff for free if you are resourceful.
> 
> I like Jacksons... had a king V with floyd rose and seymore duncans. Ibanez of course... Washburn is another of my favorites. My first electric guitar was an explorer shaped Washburn.... First electric instrument was an old shitty 4 string Hagstrom bass I bought for $5 and came with And Justice For All tab book... and I loved it.


I have a copy of GP5 but have had a hard time getting GP6 to work correctly and keep coming across songs that have to have 6 to work. I was just going to go ahead and drop the 60 bucks, I like the program.

My Jackson is pretty tore up, it's seen a lot of playing and definetly shows it. I replaced the Floyd with a real Schaller Floyd and replaced the pick ups with Seymour's. I haven't played it lately, been to lazy to rewire it like it needs.

What's that 8 string neck like? I've never played one, I'd imagine its a pretty wide?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 21, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I feel the same way, I was a loner is HS and always had my guitar with me, would play 6+ hours a day. Now it can be hard to find the time to practice the way I used to.
> 
> If anyone has some of their music to share or maybe links to helpful information on music theory or good learning programs, feel free to post them.
> 
> Edit: If you have an Iphone and want to learn your fretboard, check out the app called "Tenuto"


 best thing I ever did was buy a book on scales and modes, the relation of the notes between each other, now I can just sit back and link the scales/modes together in a giant solo-type thing, kinda cool, only I never remember the solos after playing them......Sigh, the nature of a pothead....


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 22, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> What's that 8 string neck like? I've never played one, I'd imagine its a pretty wide?


the fretboard is pretty wide... at first my right hand was getting lost sometimes on which string I'm on.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 22, 2014)

Jack of all trades, master of none  I'm primarily a very average guitar player, but built a home recording studio and have recently got into experimenting with analog synthesizers and drum machines as well.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's a little taste of some analog goodness for ya


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 22, 2014)

Fukk yeah!.. I rock the cowbell!.. Guitar hero count as music?.. j/k. 

Piano lessons for years when I was a kid, piano lessons off and on in my adult life.
Played alto sax when I was in school.
Messed around with guitar most of my life.. went electric for awhile and then went back to acoustic.
And hey.. who doesnt at least have a drum practice pad?.

Recently....
A few years ago I was totally into the synth stuff. AKAI MPC 2000, KORG RADIAS, KORG KAOSILATOR PRO... Yamaha R1MX.. Korg Electribe.. but I lost my mancave/studio and my gear to make room for the little dude. 

Nowadays....
Happy to just find tabs on the net.. I just kinda rock out with this yamaha guitar my buddy gave me before he went to jail, had the shop fix it up drop the action, I kinda mess around with the Korg Kaos Pro.. Had to simplify.. And I have an electribe still on the ipad.. 

I cant imagine life without music.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 22, 2014)

I rocked a mean trombone/tuba in highschool band


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 22, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Fukk yeah!.. I rock the cowbell!.. Guitar hero count as music?.. j/k.
> 
> Piano lessons for years when I was a kid, piano lessons off and on in my adult life.
> Played alto sax when I was in school.
> ...


If you are about the Korg musical goodies, you gotta get into their super cheap and kick-ass analog synths.....see my video a few posts above. They absolutely ROCK  The Volca series, monotribe and monotrons are all fantastic and give that fat & juicy analog sound that the digital crap just can't emulate


----------



## GroErr (Jul 22, 2014)

Screwed around with guitar when I was a teenager but didn't have the patience or tenacity to learn it properly at the time. Picked up an acoustic which was sitting in its case for over 25 years at 46 y/old, after my kids were grown/out of the house and haven't stopped since, so about 8 years now. I mainly learned to play guitar (acoustic, electric, bass) to get shit out of my head so I don't call myself a guitar player, more like a writer who learned to play guitar so I could write my own music/tracks. At one time I thought everyone heard music like I hear music but I spoke to a lot of people about it and no-one ever "got" what I was talking about. I hear it differently, not what's actually playing but a modified version of the tracks and filling in between gaps. Once I learned to play enough to be able to fill-in those open gaps and record some, I finally realized I heard music differently than most. Now I can finally listen to music the way I had been hearing it for years!! Yeah I know I probably sound a bit crazy and I am sometimes, but I've since found a couple of artists/writers who know exactly what I'm talking about, so at minimum I have some whacko friends who share in my craziness  BTW: I'm about to turn 54, It's never too late to learn, if you want it enough find a way....


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 22, 2014)

Devil Lettuce said:


> If you are about the Korg musical goodies, you gotta get into their super cheap and kick-ass analog synths.....see my video a few posts above. They absolutely ROCK  The Volca series, monotribe and monotrons are all fantastic and give that fat & juicy analog sound that the digital crap just can't emulate


Cool I'll have to check it out.. *watching*looking*... Monotribe.

>_< Dammit!

NOOOO!!!!!! GET OUTTA MY HEAD!!!! ... I LIKEY ! i WANT!!!


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 22, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Cool I'll have to check it out.. *watching*looking*... Monotribe.
> 
> >_< Dammit!
> 
> NOOOO!!!!!! GET OUTTA MY HEAD!!!! ... I LIKEY ! i WANT!!!


Dude, at only $150 for each pure analog synth you'd be silly not to buy them..........best deal in electronic music in the last decade-plus  On top of that, they all run on AA batteries and you can take them anywhere!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Guitar for around 9 ...Love my taylor and this one too!!


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 22, 2014)

LOL! Love the Taylor(s)  

Just finished this space-jam in honour of the 45th anniversary of the Apollo mission....not 'playing' instruments in the traditional sense, but thought I'd share anyhow (mostly to push GGW to take the Volca plunge, haha)


----------



## dbkick (Jul 22, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> Yes, I have Guitar Pro 6... Reaper... Guitar Rig... Revalver... and a ton of other software. You can get all that stuff for free if you are resourceful.
> 
> I like Jacksons... had a king V with floyd rose and seymore duncans. Ibanez of course... Washburn is another of my favorites. My first electric guitar was an explorer shaped Washburn.... First electric instrument was an old shitty 4 string Hagstrom bass I bought for $5 and came with And Justice For All tab book... and I loved it.


Do you use the ninjam plugin with Reaper?


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 23, 2014)

Devil Lettuce said:


> LOL! Love the Taylor(s)
> 
> mostly to push GGW to take the Volca plunge, haha


Hah!.. you're evil!.. Love that monotribe synth.. sounds so dirrrrrtay.. 

My bday is a few months away.. Mebby mamma will get it for me.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 3, 2014)

Harmonica...been goofing around a little bit here and there for years, but I recently got one in the key of G on a recommendation. ..I hated it at first but now it's my #1 harp...those C key harps don't do it anymore. 

I used to jam to a lot of Bob Dylan....Now I mostly jam to the blues......I drive cab, and lately pretty much everyday I drive I am jamming to the blues.....

I've been getting compliments from people on the street.....hopefully I get brave enough to start jamming in front of customers.....

Would not mind maybe getting in a band at some point.....

Lately I've been thinking about maybe learning a new instrument too....was thinking maybe the guitar or the sax.....not sure though cause I am in my young 40s....not sure if maybe it's too late or not.


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I play an American Strat, I've been selling off a lot of my guitars but the Strat will never go. I also have a Jackson DK that I break out when I want that humbucker tone, I've done a lot of work to that guitar. Have you ever tried the program Guitar Pro? I'm thinking of purchasing it.
> 
> 
> Nice you have a lot of music theory knowledge by the sounds of it. I'm a self taught guitar player, I tried Piano but couldn't pick it up the way I took to guitar. I tried to get into Jazz band in high school but they wouldn't let me join because I couldn't read music.
> ...


Plus one on the Am del fat strat and the Jackson.
The jackson is just a performer that I practice on.

Been playing forever.
the main problem was being self taught and not very disciplined.

I played a ton of rhythm but leaf always eluded me as far as being really good at it.

In my thirties I got more serious and learned theory from a really good player/teacher.

I burnt out for a while while other hobbies took over.

I picked it up again fairly recently and have found practicing rudiments very enjoyable.

For me the joy is in the searching for the tune.
I have no desire to play the same songs over and over in a band situation but there are times when I wish i could find others with no aspirations just to play with.
Anyway I love it.


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 4, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Do you use the ninjam plugin with Reaper?


No, I don't do much recording... just use guitar rig vst with reaper. I mostly just use my computer as an amp/processor while I play.


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been playing guitar since I was thirteen. I should be better but I'm not and I'm ok with that. I've mostly played country, or some version of country/rock. I played in a duo for a while with a wicked picker, and a drum box...at least the drummer doesn't show up drunk. Currently I'm right into bluegrass and thoroughly enjoying trying it figure that stuff out. I have a Takamine EN 10 with a parametric pick up and I absolutely love my guitar. It's got dings and bangs and has lived some.


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol. I like the i should be better theory.
Its nice to know your not a giant ass hat


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol. I like the i should be better theory.
> Its nice to know your not a giant ass hat


I didn't realize I was a little ass hat!lol


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I didn't realize I was a little ass hat!lol


Naw. I just relate to the amount of exposure ive had being inline with someone really good.
But aint. Lol
how good someone is, that is hard to say.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 7, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3220341


Thanks for sharing, I'm eyeballing that fat strat hanging out in the back there! Here is mine, she ain't fat though


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'm eyeballing that fat strat hanging out in the back there! Here is mine, she ain't fat though
> 
> View attachment 3223600


Very Nice


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'm eyeballing that fat strat hanging out in the back there! Here is mine, she ain't fat though
> 
> View attachment 3223600


I love that creamy color.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

just listened to the old anolugue sound someone posted nice, heres a bit of the new stuff to endulge your ear drums,,,

https://soundcloud.com/111natsy/01-track-01-1


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 7, 2014)

ok,Been playing for around 13 yrs now,The Shecter Black Jack ATX flying V with floyd rose bridge and seymour Duncan pickups and my Fender Acoustic Electric Hardtop,and I have a Schecter Omen-6 on the other side of the room.
I play alot of Metal,but can do alot of softer chilled out stuff as well.Definitely my biggest pastime is to jam out and learn about recording.Not in a band or anything as of now.But creating music is a passion for me nonetheless.


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a few v's in the eighties.
I still like the way they look


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 7, 2014)

The V is nice ,a bit awkward to play at first,especially when use to playing the standard models,but its worth getting use to.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 7, 2014)

I prefer the Gibson V when it comes to that body style. People complain about playing a V while sitting but it actually works great when you hold it like a classical guitar.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

guitar but i am no means a very good player i have a buddy whos amazing...like truly talented, actually i have a few buddies who are amazingly talented ....just out right outstanding sadly one of them took his own life two years ago now ish ....


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I prefer the Gibson V when it comes to that body style. People complain about playing a V while sitting but it actually works great when you hold it like a classical guitar.


I love the v sitting.
I shove left leg in the notch.
Wanted a les paul forever. Finally got one n got rid of it because it was just to uncomfortable.

@sunni To bad about your friend. Always sux.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 7, 2014)

BD,I couldnt agree more about the gibson V,have to play with a strap either way,sitting or standing,just a bit unwieldly at times,though I finally got use to it after 6months,just gotta let part of the point rest on the calf muscle while sitting.

Canada has some of the best guitarists and underrated bands out there especially in the metal genre,dont know if you listen to metal or not.Sorry to hear that Sunni ,about your friend.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

charface said:


> I love the v sitting.
> I shove left leg in the notch.
> Wanted a les paul forever. Finally got one n got rid of it because it was just to uncomfortable.
> 
> @sunni To bad about your friend. Always sux.


it was my boyfriend actually kinda why i dont date


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> it was my boyfriend actually kinda why i dont date


How was it your fault?


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> How was it your fault?


it wasnt ...sorry haah , didnt mean it to come off like that


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> it was my boyfriend actually kinda why i dont date


Hopefully in time you will get back out there.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> it wasnt ...sorry haah , didnt mean it to come off like that


Oh, ok


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

Bust out those usb audio interfaces/microphones/Reaper and a ninjam plugin on track one! I see all the nice gear now lets hear what they sound like.


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Bust out those usb audio interfaces/microphones/Reaper and a ninjam plugin on track one! I see all the nice gear now lets hear what they sound like.


@dbkick 
Do i know you from the old jam session guitar forum.
Strat rat


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol.
i know whats behind that mask.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

charface said:


> Do i know you from the olf jam session guitar forum.
> Strat rat


No sir. I don't even own a strat but certainly would like too.
I've got this semi-hollow schecter that has been my kick around forever now. I don't do many forums but this one and a Dodge one every now and then.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 7, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol.
> i know whats behind that mask.


oh no, you do?? may as well come out I guess.


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol.
Ok so i must recognize you from here.
Forgive me for the bad brain


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2014)

self taught harmonica, for many years. my harmonica hero, "Magic Dick, j. geils band." he's a magician!!! give, "whammer jammer," a listen, amazing stuff!!!


----------



## charface (Aug 8, 2014)

Always liked harmonica.
looks deceptivly easy.
I gave up.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

Drums. Played for 15 years. I still suck.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Drums. Played for 15 years. I still suck.


some folks may think drums are a breeze. we slap wipe out on our legs, and think it's easy. drums are tough to learn...


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 27, 2015)

Used to play semi-professionally back in the 90's, guitar, bass, a little piano/keyboard, self taught. I started playing when I was about 14, after 3-4 years of practicing 8+ hours a day I was better than most, started out with the basic metal stuff at the time. I was playing yngwie malmsteen, randy rhoads, van halen, steve vai and tons of classic rock stuff, Hendrix etc.. I had a very shitty cheap electric. I dropped out of school to practice guitar more, taught myself basic music theory out of whatever info I could find at the time, mostly old Guitar Player magazines from the library.. Started playing bass in a few local weekend country rock bands because those were the type of bands that got gigs that actually paid something where I lived which sounded a lot better than playing for free. An older guy gave me like a 3 hour crash course on playing bass and we went and played a New Years Eve gig, then his old bass player came back and I got in some other band with a bunch of old hippies. Eventually ended up playing guitar, I could always a better guitar player than the guys I was playing in bands with so eventually I ended up on it after someone quit, I taught myself all the chicken picken country guitar stuff, Albert Lee, Brent Mason type shit.. 

A guy I was in that band with told me about his friend's band and wanted to go see them, they had a tour of Asia coming up and were trying out musicians at a local club where their gear was setup in the backroom. I saw the two guys trying out, who I knew, then told my friend to get me get me an audition. I went in a few nights later and this dude that played keyboards who had went to Berklee School of Music in Boston and could play anything was auditioning too. We both got the job and a couple months later we were all a bunch of midwest hippies in Asia. After that we came back home, replaced the bass player overnight with a very talented road warrior who ended up leading the show, and we became a party band. We started playing the shitkicker club circuit in all the western states and we also did 5 more tours to Southern Europe twice, the Caribbean, and another Asian trip. I don't think we ever played one original song lol. We didn't make a lot of money but it wasn't bad for a guy in his 20's with no bills and no dependents. We stayed in everything from the most depressing dive motels to awesome 5 star hotels... sometimes we'd eat chili cooked on an electric skillet on top of a cooler, other times they'd be feeding us free filet mignon and steaks. 

It was a great life for someone in their 20's but after 10 years of it I was done, at one point the drummer and I had been in a bad car accident riding with a drunk driver, he got hurt a lot worse than me. Various talented people like the keyboard player had left the band long ago and then our agent, this old guy in Iowa got in an argument with a guy in our band who handled all the booking shit and blackballed us from all of the clubs we had been playing for years and even the ones that really liked us wouldn't hire us. So then were all stuck back at home after 10 years of being gone, broke of course, it was back to playing crappy local clubs, the internet was just coming around and I started getting into computers at the time and making better money than I ever had playing music, the band was sucking and I was like fuck this. I tried playing in another local band for awhile with this dude who was a virtuoso fiddle player who had did the road circuit with another band (killed himself a year ago or so), a really good pro drummer, pedal steel player and a bass player and we kicked ass but we were playing total dive ass bars. After I saw a cute girl get a beer bottle busted on her mouth and a moment later some guys head getting slammed into our wedge monitors with a sickening sound I was done. Haven't really played since... I've still got my gear in case I ever go broke and need to play for money, an American Standard Tele needs a bit of an overhaul, a Peavey Classic 50 and a bunch of assorted stomp boxes. It has probably been close to a year since I've had it out of its case. 

Anyways, it was what I wanted to do back then, so I did it until I got my fill of it.


----------



## Choo (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been playing guitar for 50 years and I play mandolin. I have already had my fill of playing in bands. There is nothing like playing in front of a large group of people and having them like what you're playing but, there comes a time when it is no longer worth it. I just jam with friends about once a week now.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 28, 2015)

I just released my first solo CD. I play guitar, an Ovation and Fender tele and Fender precision bass
Im more of a singer/songwriter and always played bass because no one ever wanted to. 
Ive got 10 new songs written and head into the studio soon. 
Like Choo above, I got sick of the live gig thing and it is a big reason my cd isnt selling. Its getting good reviews. Im just tired of slugging Marshalls through snow drifts at 3am.
Live music is dead in my area. Karaoke, jam nights and not being able to smoke in the bars killed it imho


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2015)

UncleReemis said:


> Piano since I was six, trumpet for 11+ years, drums for 6, some self-taught guitar. I love music, especially making it.
> 
> Jazz band was always super fun. I recommend you guys to play in pit bands at local theater places, it scratches the itch to jam.


Can you play " Uncle Remus " ? Not real complicated but beautiful none the less .

I cant wait till my fro is full grown , have you seen us Uncle remus ?


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive been pluckin round a bit on guitar since the mid 60's .

Ive got a 1965 Gibson SG & run a Marshall half stack with a Heavily modded Marshall 9200 tube Head .

Ive been workin on Smoke on the water ever since , lol .


----------



## Choo (Jan 29, 2015)

I still have my equipment too. I have a 76 Ibanez lawsuit V with Dimarzios, super 1 in the bridge and a super 2 in the neck and split switches and a bone and brass nut. A strat with a hot rails in the bridge and a 59 Barney Kessel Kay with the Kelvinator headstock and tissue box pickups, figured maple back and sides in natural and a couple accoustics a Yamaha and a Alvarez and a couple silvertones from the 60's and a Harmony one of our friends gave my wife, and a Dobro and an Epiphone acoustic/electric mandolin. I also have my Marshall but it needs work, and old 15watt Kay that I put a Fender front end in and a 30W Kustom.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 29, 2015)

When I was a teenager I had one of these, I hated it then but I wish I still had it! Kustom.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ive had one of these for about a year. Fits it the palm of your hand and fills a room with crystal clear crunch. If I was rich, Id own all Orange gear


----------

